# Panama City



## slab_daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

Any one heard of or know if the waters around there are shut down or are they going to shut them down, gotta trip planned for june 18th


----------



## bearslayer1980 (Jun 5, 2010)

The waters still good in panama city. As of yesterday i talked with a buddy of mine that has a charter boat in destin fl and he said they havent got any of the oil yet but im sure it's a matter of time. Good luck with your trip and tight lines to ya.


----------



## slab_daddy (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for the report. hopfully it hold out longer


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be going out of pensacole on the 19th and I sure hope it holds off. It's not looking good!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 5, 2010)

Gumbo1 said:


> I'll be going out of pensacole on the 19th and I sure hope it holds off. It's not looking good!!



I believe it is very close if not already there. Sad stuff.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 5, 2010)

Pensacola is closed.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4668855357_b1b52c5e11_b.jpg


----------



## CAL (Jun 5, 2010)

Had friends from Florida here overnight.They said the oil is at Pensacola now and probably will be with them in PC by the last of next week.Sad situation!


----------



## blindhog (Jun 5, 2010)

CNN announced tar balls in Destin


----------



## Salter (Jun 5, 2010)

The closed area has moved farther east asof 6:00 P.M. today. Right near PCB at the Fed water line 9 miles out. Sad situation!


----------



## slab_daddy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yall please keep me updated this is very sad to hear thanks for the info


----------



## kayla1313 (Jun 7, 2010)

all federal waters are closed for fishing all the way to apalachicola bay. that means you can only go 9 miles out from panama city. i went out twice last week. we caught our limit of snapper and some beeliners, trigger fish, and grouper. if your going out on the 18th you probably wont make it. charter fishing is gonna be closed soon. i hate it for ya


----------



## slab_daddy (Jun 7, 2010)

ya sucks big time. quess we are going to have to find a charter out of savannah  brunswick or jacksonville


----------



## captbrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Still open here according to the most updated chart from NOAA. Hoping to get at least thi weekend in. 
http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/BP_OilSpill_FisheryClosureMap_060710.png


----------



## captbrian (Jun 7, 2010)

The Feds have actually moved the boundary back to the west.  It's now at Destin


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 7, 2010)

will all this oil kill the fish or they just move on else where hope you get ya trip in before it hits good luck


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 8, 2010)

outdoorsman52 said:


> will all this oil kill the fish or they just move on else where hope you get ya trip in before it hits good luck



I've read 2 articles from biologists that suggest they will move elsewhere... but who really knows?  It's all speculation IMO


----------



## Rob62 (Jun 8, 2010)

Interesting thread.  I was about to make a post about fishing in Panama City Bay.  

From what I've read here, and at the links provided.  Am I correct that inside the bay one can still fish ?  I'll be renting a pontoon boat there and understand that you can not take it out in the ocean, but must stay in the bay.

Its been years since I've done any salt water fishing and am looking forward to doing it again.  


Rob


----------



## Bighunt37 (Jun 8, 2010)

the bay is still open and the area lying east of panama city outside of the cut is also.  Visit www.halfhitch.com for all the latest info theyve done a great job of keeping it updated.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pcb*

I spoke with a charter boat captain yesterday out of Captain Anderson Marina and he said the fishing is great down there right now. No oil or any shut downs in that area. I will be wetting a hook down there next week!!!


----------



## slab_daddy (Jun 9, 2010)

Iam still confused i hear 9 miles out all waters are closed now i hear you can fish out there someone please inform me to what the real deal is


----------



## captbrian (Jun 9, 2010)

as of now everything off pcb is open to fishing.  i know i'll be out there all weekend hunting down a mess of grouper from some deepwater wrecks.  

hate you can't make it jeff, we're gonna let that baby roll on saturday!

brian


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 10, 2010)

What about the 4th ill be down there? Or will it be a bust?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 10, 2010)

captbrian said:


> as of now everything off pcb is open to fishing.  i know i'll be out there all weekend hunting down a mess of grouper from some deepwater wrecks.
> 
> hate you can't make it jeff, we're gonna let that baby roll on saturday!
> 
> brian



Don't you get to comfortable with my Baby on Saturday!

It looks like I'll be there for round 2 on Sunday!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 11, 2010)

Capt. Brian, the rest of the crew just hit the road headed your way. They ought to be making bait by 4PM.

I'll be waiting at the dock with the fillet knife tomorrow evening!

Y'all wear'em out!

SATURDAY
 EAST WIND AROUND 5 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST LATE IN
 THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. PROTECTED WATERS SMOOTH. A
 SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON.


 SUNDAY
NORTH WIND AROUND 5 KNOTS BECOMING WEST IN THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. PROTECTED WATERS SMOOTH. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON.


----------



## wcg2 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be there with my boat based out of Baypoint Monday 15th thru the 21st. Can't wait!!!


----------



## captbrian (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm over at lance's right now.  As of right now first stop is 53.6 nm from the pass.  Just a little homemade junk pile in 230 ft of water.  You know what happens on those homemade junk piles!!   Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings, but I'm glad to know you'll be here for the trip Sunday!  Headed to half hitch with lance, talk to ya tomorrow.  I told lance I'm not sure I remember how to do all this, and he rolled his eyes at me....not sure what that means?  Safe trip down man,

Brian


----------



## Rob62 (Jun 12, 2010)

As I type this I am looking out on the Gulf from the 10th floor of the Holiday Inn Resort in Panama City Beach.  The hotel has 100% occupancy.  There is not a sign of any oil or oil slick.  Seems like people wanted to enjoy the beach before any oil hits here.

Its an absolutely gorgeous day.  Hot and sunny.  The beach is not too crowded considering occupancy rates.  Tomorrow morning I will be picking up the boat to fish in the Bay.  We’ll see how it goes and what, if anything, is caught.

Regards,
Rob


_UPDATE - Tuesday 15 June, 12:35 PM.  Still no sign of any oil.  Lots of tourists again enjoying the beach.  The hotel occupancy rate is still high though I do not know if its 100%.  Another beautiful hot day with clear water._


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 15, 2010)

captbrian said:


> I'm over at lance's right now.  As of right now first stop is 53.6 nm from the pass.  Just a little homemade junk pile in 230 ft of water.  You know what happens on those homemade junk piles!!   Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings, but I'm glad to know you'll be here for the trip Sunday!  Headed to half hitch with lance, talk to ya tomorrow.  I told lance I'm not sure I remember how to do all this, and he rolled his eyes at me....not sure what that means?  Safe trip down man,
> 
> Brian



Brian,

I think you remember enough!

What a bloodbath!!!

It took me 2 hours last night to vacuum seal my fish and I didn't even take a 1/2 share!

Dern fine trip!

Folks, y'all don't hesitate to head out to PC! The water is great and fishing is off the chain!!!

(At least if you've got the right guy in the boat!)


----------



## stev (Jun 15, 2010)

Destin, Pc ,pensacola is all open to fishing .ive seen them all in the past few days .As long as you go south 170 SE degree you wont have any problems .There is oil west of destin @ 7 miles .Dont believe half of what you on the media .


----------

